# Gotta love it when the reloading goes right



## ross_scott (Oct 27, 2009)

Been playing around with some rounds for the 1922 Carl Gustaf 6.5x55 had been trying out some loads using 140gr sierra BTSP and was having great problems with projectile compatibility while using the sierras then today I remembered about the 155gr Lapua RNSP that I was given a number of weeks ago tried a few loads with them and the H4350 powder I have been using. started at minimum book load of 40.0gr and worked up as far as 41.0 then stopped there as I was happy with the start load and the 41.0 load

40.0gr H4350 = 1.7" @ 100 yards
40.5 I won't go there
41.0gr = 0.342" at 100 yards

the recipe was
Brass= PMC
Primer = PMC
Lapua 155gr RNSP
powder ADI AR2209 (also sold as H4350)


----------



## alderman (Oct 27, 2009)

Good group!! Do you ever load a lighter bullet? I've had good luck with the Nosler 125 grain Partition, but not quite .342 groups. Mostly use the Swede for Blacktail deer out here and they aren't very large.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 27, 2009)

Dadgum Swedes....
Looks like ya found your rifles favorite!!! LOL!!

I had fits with mine and sierra 140's as well.

Then I stumbled over a deal on blemished hornady 129's back in the day.
Bought 300 of 'em just to try. Stupid little booger puts 'em into MOA or better all day long with H4350, so I bought the place out of the remaining stock.

Just for giggles have ya tried the Sierra 85gr HP's yet?
I did on a lark just to see how bad it could be and Darn if they don't hold MOA for me out to 200m. Woodchucks simply explode when hit with 'em.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## ross_scott (Oct 28, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> Dadgum Swedes....
> Looks like ya found your rifles favorite!!! LOL!!
> 
> I had fits with mine and sierra 140's as well.
> ...



Ironically I have 180 of those 85gr Sierra Hollow points what weight of H4350 did you use and what OAL. I just ordered some of the Lapua 155gr RNSP at $100-$120NZD


----------



## deeker (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice group!!!

And my usual question to fellow shooters....please...explain the powder burns on the target....





Kevin

Post #4000 for me!!!


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 28, 2009)

ross_scott said:


> Ironically I have 180 of those 85gr Sierra Hollow points what weight of H4350 did you use and what OAL. I just ordered some of the Lapua 155gr RNSP at $100-$120NZD



ross,

I don't have my notes in front of me for the charge weight, but I remember it was almost max listed in the Sierra manual. OAL was just about max length while maintaining .270 of neck support to reduce freebore while maintaining consistent run out and bullet pull for ignition consistency. Keep an eye on neck tension big time with the light bullets and the 4350. The 4350 is slow enough to get lit, and the 85's are light enough to jump out of the case with primer ignition, unless they have enough tension. Makes a mess of the magazine with unburnt powder upon opening the action.

I'll see if I can't find my notes, and holler back.
We moved two years ago, and my loading room has still not recovered fully.

The Lapua scenar round noses ain't cheap here either!!!
My God the finns are proud of 'em ain't they!
Good stuff, but pricey!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## ross_scott (Oct 28, 2009)

deeker said:


> Nice group!!!
> 
> And my usual question to fellow shooters....please...explain the powder burns on the target....
> 
> ...



Those are not powder burns there Deeker I print my targets off the internet and it was raining while I was at the range so it was the ink running due to targets getting wet


----------



## ross_scott (Oct 28, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> ross,
> 
> I don't have my notes in front of me for the charge weight, but I remember it was almost max listed in the Sierra manual. OAL was just about max length while maintaining .270 of neck support to reduce freebore while maintaining consistent run out and bullet pull for ignition consistency. Keep an eye on neck tension big time with the light bullets and the 4350. The 4350 is slow enough to get lit, and the 85's are light enough to jump out of the case with primer ignition, unless they have enough tension. Makes a mess of the magazine with unburnt powder upon opening the action.
> 
> ...



The Lapua bullets that I trialled were the mega which is the round nose and they are double cannelured to which aids in reducing the chamber pressure and from memory the friction aswell. But for a high BC bullet(.377BC) they are good I shot a 1/2 inch steel target with one of the rounds and it penetrated 3/4 of the way in and left a bulge at the back of the impact point and flipped the steel target into mid air off the top of the 100 yard target board at the range.

I am hoping to go for a deer hunt this weekend up in the kaimanawa ranges near Taupo to my little spot which is in the photo below so I hope it produces a deer for me.


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 28, 2009)

I think you accuracy problem with the light bullets has to do with your rifling twist Most 6.5's use a very fast twist 8 to 1 turn or there abouts and they will spin the light bullets too fast stick with 140 to 160 gr bullets.6.5 hunting wight bullets are very long and have great sectional density that's what makes them penetrate so well but they need the fast riffling twist to stabilize.With a lighter shorter bullet you may encounter accuracy problems, note I said may as guns don't play by all the rules lol I had a 244 Rem that shot 100 gr bullets into .6'' groups it had a 1'' in 12 twist supposedly too slow to stabilize a 100 gr bullet. But my 6.5x55 only shoots well with the heavy bullets.


----------

